# ***It's Back!!!! High fashion look***



## user79 (Oct 18, 2006)

The look that inspired my tutorial:







And here's my finished version that I'll be demonstrating:







Products I used:

- Revlon Skinlights fluid in Fairly Light (can be subbed with MAC Strobe cream)
- Bare Minerals foundation
- Margaret Astor concealer
- MAC Paint in Untitled
- MAC pigment in White
- MAC Fluidliner in Blacktrack
- MAC e/s in Carbon
- L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof mascara
- MAC Blushbaby blush
- MAC MSF in Shimpagne
- MAC Liplacquer in Babied
- Revlon brown e/s & Sebastian Molding Mud
- Cover Girl Loose Powder
- Rimmel white kohl eyeliner

Brushes & Tools:

- MAC 182 kabuki
- MAC 187 skunk
- small lid brush
- small angled brush
- medium angled brush
- Maybelline eyelash curler
- makeup sponge
- large fluffy powder brush
- small & firm blush brush

Let's get started!

1. Start off with a cleansed, moisturized face. Apply lipbalm of choice on your lips to hydrate.
(My skin is looking bad right now, I have a mild allergic reaction & puffy eyes, yuck!)





2. Get a bit of the Revlon Skinlights fluid on the back of your hand. Alternately, use MAC Strobe cream.





3. Dab it all over your face using a finger, lightly, focusing especially on the cheekbone area.





4. Blend with a damp makeup sponge.





5. Dab your kabuki brush in the mineral makeup foundation, and swirl it around in the lid of the container so that the powder is very evenly distributed on your brush.





6. Buff the foundation all over your face. Don't forget the sides of your nose, beside the eyes, nose bridge and down your neck so that there are no harsh lines.





7. Dot concealer where needed and pat in lightly using a finger or a concealer brush.





8. Buff in circular motions to blend everything together.





9. Apply the Paint on your eyelids, using your fingers or a brush, whatever you prefer. I use my finger and just pat and smooth it on lightly.





10. Using a brush, apply some loose powder underneath your eye circles. This is to catch any fall-out from the e/s we'll be using later on. No need to use anything expensive, I use a drugstore Cover Girl brand. It will be swept away later.





11. ***I missed a pic for this.*** Use a medium lid brush to apply the White pigment on the browbone area, just underneath your eyebrows down to about the crease. This will be the highlight. I sometimes extend the highlight to just ABOVE the outer corner of the eyebrows.

11. Using a small angled brush, apply the Blacktrack Fluidline in an oval shape around your eyes. Try to do this as neatly as possible. The oval should mirror your approximate eye shape.





12. Do the same on the bottom lid, it should look something like this when you're finished.





13. Now, take a small lid brush and load it up with Carbon e/s. Gently tap off the excess (but not too much) and completely cover the base you have created with the fluidline, top and bottom lid. It should be a solid black colour now. Gently use the side of the brush to go over the outside lines of the fluidline, but don't blend it TOO much with the white pigment. The trick to a successful "panda eye" is the stark contrast, it shouldn't be overly blended.





14. It should look like this now. Don't worry if you have some spillage, that's what the loose powder is for.





15. Use a moistened q-tip cotton swab to remove any of the black powder that may have falled onto your waterline. I usually moisten the swab with a bit of saliva by swirling it on my tongue, this is the only way that it absolutely does not irritate my eyes. Water can sting! Then, apply the white eyeliner to your waterline. It should be white, not grey.





16. Brush away the loose powder with a large fluffy powder brush. I just use a cheap drugstore one. If there's any black stuff left, put some more loose powder on it and try to sweep it away again, if it's still there, use a dry cotton swab to remove it and recover it with a bit of the foundation, or powder, or something.





17. Curl your eyelashes and apply a thick coat of mascara, top & bottom lashes. This is the finished eye look.





18. Use a your firm blush brush to apply Blushbaby blush in a relatively straight line going from just under your cheekbones to the hairline. I apply this rather intensely and don't blend it at all. It will look like a line. Then, take your 187 and go over the Blushbaby and highlight the cheekbones with the MSF in Shimpagne. It will look more blended, but don't overblend because we want the look of a contour, not a big splotch of colour randomly on the cheek.





19. Dab a bit of concealer onto your lips and pat it in to the surrounding lip area. This is to "white out" naturally pigmented lips.





20. Apply the Babied Liplacquer.





And we're DONE!! Whooo hooo!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 18, 2006)

Juls i always love ur tuts... u make everything look so easy...... this is a very beautiful look on u;;;;;;;; love it


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 18, 2006)

thank you for having  the patience to repost it.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 18, 2006)

Yay!!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 18, 2006)

aww so sorry you had to do this again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Thanks for doing this tut.... this is such a beautyfull look on you!


----------



## user79 (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_thank you for having  the patience to repost it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saved the whole post as a txt file 2nd time around, so I just had to copy & paste this time.


----------



## soopercris (Oct 18, 2006)

just lovely!!!


----------



## Liat (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks I love all of your tutorials


----------



## User67 (Oct 18, 2006)

This is beautiful & the way you explain things makes it so easy to copy your tutorials!


----------



## star1692 (Oct 18, 2006)

This is soo awesome! and you look amazing!  You really did a great job of explaining everything in detail.  Thanks for doing this one.  Your soo beautiful too!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 18, 2006)

Great tutorial! I love this look, you do make it seem so easy.


----------



## Janice (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you so much for reposting this great tutorial!


----------



## Morgana (Oct 18, 2006)

lovely tutorial, I specially enjoyed the skin foundation steps, now if I only find a minerals foundation that matches me!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 18, 2006)

Ack, this is great!! Thanks so much!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for reposting.  I'm going to be an evil doll for HAlloween and this is how I'm doing my eyes!!


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 18, 2006)

stunning. i will have to try this one day.. thanks!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 18, 2006)

this is a awesome look. i love black eyeshadow stuff. its like on of my main thing to do on my eyes. now i have a different way to do it.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 18, 2006)

You are too sexy looking! The rob is hot!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Oct 18, 2006)

all i can say is WOW!!! I really want to try this one!


----------



## n_c (Oct 18, 2006)

Absolutely awesome tutorial...you look flawless!


----------



## aziza (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful! I especially _love _how you do cheeks! All of your looks are so versatile and you explain everything perfectly...awesome tut.


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 19, 2006)

OO wow! i'm gonna try this one!


----------



## Lizz (Oct 19, 2006)

omg ur friggin FLAWLESS!


----------



## veilchen (Oct 19, 2006)

That's a fabuous tutorial and you look gorgeous!! Thanks for doing it again, it reminds me to try this once more for a night out! Everything is explained so perfectly that it doesn't look difficult at all.


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 19, 2006)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## mafi (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for another wonderful tutorial! You do make it look very easy - and you look stunning!!!


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 19, 2006)

beautiful as always Jules!!!


----------



## angeldust (Oct 19, 2006)

beautiful! thanks for the tut


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow great tutorial! You look amazing, I would not be able to pull off that look but I definitely want to try it!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you SO friggin' much for this. It's pretty much amazing. As soon as I get blacktrack and/or carbon, I'm trying this. whoo hoo!


----------



## dielikedisco (Oct 20, 2006)

eep! i love this!
maybe i'll try it for work tomorrow..


----------



## devin (Oct 20, 2006)

great job!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you're looks are always fab and pics crystal clear!! thanks!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 20, 2006)

could you be any prettier???!! my goodness you are wonderful and extremely talented! thanks a bunch for sharing such wonderful tips!! this is such a beautiful look and tutorial


----------



## linkas (Oct 20, 2006)

Love ur tuts! Pretty panda eyes!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 20, 2006)

wow. i love your mu. actually i'm always in love with it. awesome tut as always


----------



## hundove (Oct 20, 2006)

Love it! Thx! And your natural lip color is waaay prettier than the lipstick!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 20, 2006)

*Thank you SO much for taking the time to do this!  I always love your tutorials...very well "documented" and photographed!*

*It's hard to find a really good "genuine" Panda Eye look/tutorial.  You have the perfect eyes for this look!*

*Thanks again!*


----------



## french-dessert (Oct 20, 2006)

awosome tut  !!! thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and like ur camera


----------



## TinaGreece (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh wow!!!!! Absolutely FABULOUS! Good job!!! Highly talented! You look stunning!


----------



## Me220 (Oct 20, 2006)

This is great. I need to try this.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Oct 20, 2006)

very well done, gorgeous!


----------



## offdhook21 (Oct 20, 2006)

Your *AMAZING*! You have natural beauty!


----------



## niftygurrl18 (Oct 21, 2006)

I love it. Good job.


----------



## dinou (Oct 21, 2006)

Al your tuts are beautyful !!! Great thanks !


----------



## MeganGMcD (Oct 21, 2006)

You remind me of Kate Moss! 
Great job!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 21, 2006)

hoooraaay! I love your fotd/tutorials  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you are gorgeous and so amazingly talented. You are my inspiration


----------



## user79 (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you so much girls! I'm glad you find it helpful...


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 22, 2006)

wow!


----------



## LinhLinhLinh (Oct 23, 2006)

I love your tutorials! Do you have a list of all of them somewhere??


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh my gosh. That is so so SO so pretty. Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LinhLinhLinh* 

 
_I love your tutorials! Do you have a list of all of them somewhere??_

 
No, but you can go to the Search function on this board, put in my name and search for Threads Started by this User and minimze your search to FOTDs and Tutorials, you will get them all that way.


----------



## ndn_chicka (Oct 24, 2006)

love the look karm....you always make it look easy


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 24, 2006)

This is INCREDIBLE!! I love it.


----------



## Femme (Oct 25, 2006)

beautiful job.. amazing tutorial!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hawttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 25, 2006)

omg i love it this is awesome


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 25, 2006)

I love this look.  You did amazing


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 27, 2006)

you do the best tutorials! That´s so well explain and very professionnal made! Thank you for that wonderfull Make up!


----------



## circe221 (Oct 28, 2006)

GREAT tut! Thanks so much!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your skin is flawless and you have the coolest color eyes! The black/white combo really makes them pop!


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 29, 2006)

love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 29, 2006)

wow! that's one of the best tutorials I have seen yet.


----------



## fashionvictim (Oct 29, 2006)

your eyes are so beautiful !

Nice work, love it !


----------



## Catgut (Oct 31, 2006)

I love your tutes!! you look fantastic!!!!


----------



## thebeautyjunkie (Oct 31, 2006)

wow, this look is so dramatic and gorgeous!! and you make it look so easy to do! thanks!


----------



## NJDes (Nov 1, 2006)

Amazing. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## madkitty (Nov 1, 2006)

well just tried it and you should have seen the state of me LMAO


----------



## PrudeyNudey (Nov 2, 2006)

You have beautiful lips..nice and pouty!! This look would go great with streamlined fashion and pearl or diamond earrings


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_well just tried it and you should have seen the state of me LMAO_

 
What do you mean? It didn't work?


----------



## sincola (Nov 2, 2006)

Great tutorial!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You make it seems so easy! And you always look flawless!! Simply flawless look


----------



## circe221 (Nov 2, 2006)

This post pushed me over the edge into getting the 182 kabuki. I've been eyeing it up for a while, but I love the way it blends here.
I just ordered it!!!


----------



## Mars818 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm new and not familiar with lingo yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...what's

"MAC MSF in Shimpagne" - what's MSF??? I searched Shimpagne and nothing came up on the mac website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I LOVEEEEEEEE your foundation and blush by the way. Your skin looks AMAZING!!!! Great tip, I'm going to try the Strobe cream now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## Miss World (Nov 8, 2006)

great tutorial! thank you ^_^


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mars818* 

 
_I'm new and not familiar with lingo yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...what's

"MAC MSF in Shimpagne" - what's MSF??? I searched Shimpagne and nothing came up on the mac website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I LOVEEEEEEEE your foundation and blush by the way. Your skin looks AMAZING!!!! Great tip, I'm going to try the Strobe cream now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!_

 
MSF = Mineralize Skin Finish n_n


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome tutorial, You look amazing!

I use the same BM Foundation but It never looks that good, May I ask what Cleanser and moisturiser you use? as your skin is absolutely flawless


----------



## user79 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Awesome tutorial, You look amazing!

I use the same BM Foundation but It never looks that good, May I ask what Cleanser and moisturiser you use? as your skin is absolutely flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For cleanser, I use Bebe Young Care foaming face wash. It's a european brand, not sure if you can buy that where you are. In Canada I was using Dove Self-Foaming Face Wash. The thing is, it all depends on your skintype, so what works for me may not work for everyone. As a reference, I have sensitive combination skin, with slightly oily T-zone and some rather dry areas as well on my face. Very annoying.

For moisturizer, I haven't found my HG, I keep switching up. But right now I am using Olay Complete cream for Normal skin, which contains SPF15 for daywear; I like it and will probably repurchase when I run out. And believe it or not, I am using cheapo Nivea Creme (the original in the blue tin) for night because it is very rich and emollient!

I also recently started using eyecream - I'm 26 now, time to start! It's by a Swiss company called Louis Widmer, not sure if you can find the products where you are. But here is the website of the products:

http://www.louis-widmer.ch/001lwd_020202_en.htm

This is actual eye cream I am using, in the unscented version:

http://www.louis-widmer.ch/001lwd_02020208_en.htm

It's really good, I may try more of the Louid Widmer products, I like that they come in an unscented variety if one chooses, and they don't irritate my face.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_For cleanser, I use Bebe Young Care foaming face wash. It's a european brand, not sure if you can buy that where you are. In Canada I was using Dove Self-Foaming Face Wash. The thing is, it all depends on your skintype, so what works for me may not work for everyone. As a reference, I have sensitive combination skin, with slightly oily T-zone and some rather dry areas as well on my face. Very annoying.

For moisturizer, I haven't found my HG, I keep switching up. But right now I am using Olay Complete cream for Normal skin, which contains SPF15 for daywear; I like it and will probably repurchase when I run out. And believe it or not, I am using cheapo Nivea Creme (the original in the blue tin) for night because it is very rich and emollient!

I also recently started using eyecream - I'm 26 now, time to start! It's by a Swiss company called Louis Widmer, not sure if you can find the products where you are. But here is the website of the products:

http://www.louis-widmer.ch/001lwd_020202_en.htm

This is actual eye cream I am using, in the unscented version:

http://www.louis-widmer.ch/001lwd_02020208_en.htm

It's really good, I may try more of the Louid Widmer products, I like that they come in an unscented variety if one chooses, and they don't irritate my face._

 
Thanks for the quick reply, I will have to have a look out for Bebe, we definately have Dove,Olay and Nivea here in New Zealand. By the sounds of it we have the same skintype as I have sensitive combination skin with the oily t zone also. 

I will have a look at all those, thankyou for the really helpful information! Hopefully ill be able to get my skin looking as good as yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You definately don't look 26 (I mean that in a good way), Your skins perfect.


----------



## MAVIS0107 (Nov 12, 2006)

so beautiful!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 13, 2006)

aww!
You look like a doll!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Juls i always love ur tuts... u make everything look so easy...... this is a very beautiful look on u;;;;;;;; love it_

 
i agree!!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 17, 2006)

Aw thanks!


----------



## Shavwi (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks so much for posting this! It was very easy to follow and came out perfectly when I attempted it last night! I love this look - it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 19, 2006)

Thank you for posting this!! This tutorial is AMAZING and soooo helpful!  You are very talented!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial!  You look very pretty, you remind me of Kate Moss


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 19, 2006)

wow, this is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Miss Julia,

I'm back on Specktra since a few days and I'm happy to see once again a beautiful makeup on you. Very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm too sick and lazy at the moment to do a whole makeup like that


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 27, 2006)

you nailed gurl,you look fierce


----------



## Fallon (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, that is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very hot.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 24, 2006)

this is so so pretty. what skincare do you use? your skin is fabulous!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 24, 2006)

oops nevermind, i see you already posted the skincare. thanks again though!


----------



## viviandanger (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this.  It's inspiring, and as soon as I'm able, I'm going to duplicate the look and perhaps take a photo or two.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 1, 2007)

What A Fabulous Tutorial.  Your Make~up Is Just Gorgesous! encore: :notworthy:


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jan 2, 2007)

L-o-v-e
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it! You're talented! Mad skills forrreals! AwesomeNess!


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful, Thanks so much for the tutorial


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 4, 2007)

BY FAR the best one!!!


----------



## MellissaG (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok I CANT WAIT to try this. Its absolutely lovely, and I love the tut.  Every time I attempt this look, it comes out HORRIBLE, but after reading your tut, I realized I missed a step or two!  Should allllllllllll make sense now.

PS I Loooveeee http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...daEyes/p33.jpg specifically.. gorgeoussss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## juwlz (Jan 21, 2007)

perfection!! I never ever heard of putting powder under your eyes like that, genius. I really need to find a good mineral powder. Right now im using Mineral Wear (talc-free) by physicians formula and Im not very happy with it


----------



## cherryice (Feb 5, 2007)

What an excellent tutorial! You have some Kevyn Aucoin-esque skills!

Also, your skin is absolutely gorgeous.  You remind me a little of Drew Barrymore.  It may be the eye color and flawless skin.


----------



## user79 (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_What an excellent tutorial! You have some Kevyn Aucoin-esque skills!_

 
Holy that's a pretty amazing compliment! Thank you! But I think I've got nothing on good ol' Kev!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 5, 2007)

i love your tutorials so much !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you always do a great job 

your skin simply perfect


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 7, 2007)

All I can say is...WOW.


----------



## holly_golightly (Feb 8, 2007)

this is the ultimate smokey eye look!!!!! very exotic.


----------



## Jools (Feb 9, 2007)

This look is amazing. Great tutorial


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 12, 2007)

You have the _most_ beautiful skin. Thank you for taking the time to post your tutorials.


----------



## Poshy (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow I love your tutorials! They look soooo great! And you are a such beautiful girl!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 13, 2007)

I Love It!


----------



## sweetxxglamour (Feb 14, 2007)

*This is a very beautiful look.*


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. Your skin is amazingly perfect!


----------



## Joke (Feb 18, 2007)

You're a true artist!


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

How flawless are you?
I love this look.
It's so pretty.
Great job!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 17, 2007)

so so beautiful. i love how your skin is so flawless even when yu're bare faced


----------



## breathless (Mar 17, 2007)

very glowy & beautiful!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

that is awesome!


----------



## chellebreezy (Jul 14, 2007)

you look amazing! teach me your ways! lol thanks for this tut.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 14, 2007)

So beautiful! I need to do this. I love how you didn't use like 251533 different eyeshadows that I don't have lol. 

If only I had somewhere to go that I wouldn't look rediculous wearing that. Oh well, I might have to just look rediculous anyways.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 14, 2007)

great tut!  you did a fabulous job channeling your inspiration pic.  i'm definitely going to try your panda-eye look. 

thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## user46 (Jul 15, 2007)

im sold on bare minerals


----------



## star07 (Jul 16, 2007)

that was amazing. i might just have to add you on flickr!


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

man you are too gorgeous


----------



## natasha (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I saved the whole post as a txt file 2nd time around, so I just had to copy & paste this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

apart from the fact that u r sooooooooo full of talent and beauty u r clever too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kissessss....

ps!can i askk u for a sunburnt look tut plsssss...?


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 18, 2007)

Simply Gorgeous!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW!!!  This tut is great!!  U look very high fashion.  I will definitely try this one!


----------



## eiukie (Jul 19, 2007)

i love your green eyes. beautiful


----------



## glamourgirl816 (Jul 19, 2007)

i wish i could do my makeup as good as you. you look so pretty


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 20, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*I've been lurking around here for a while and I have to say that I love your tutorials! You are really pretty and talented makeup-wise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW! Great Tutorial. I will have to try this one day.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 23, 2007)

You Rock that well girly! Thats my look tomorrow - my mans gunna go ga ga thanks to you , mu-ah.


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 2, 2007)

You're absolutely gorgeous! I love the colour of your eyes! Lucky you!


----------



## user46 (Aug 30, 2007)

Love This Look!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 30, 2007)

Freaken GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## chazza (Aug 31, 2007)

oh my gosh this is such a sophisticated look!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 31, 2007)

Great tutorial! You look stunning! And your eyecolor is beautiful!


----------



## saj20052006 (Sep 13, 2007)

You are awesome and I must say you're makeup is bangin'.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Sep 19, 2007)

I thank you so much for this.
It has become THE going out look for me and is an amazing look.


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

very hot!!! xxx


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is freaking gorgeous!! I will definitely have to give it a try. Thanks


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Sep 27, 2007)

ooh!
I'll have to try this sometime.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 27, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 27, 2007)

i know this is old, but WOW.

freakin amazing


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2007)

so hot! im gonna try


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 14, 2007)

oh wow!!!! this look is just amazing!!!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 14, 2007)

Armed and Dangerous!!! Get'em...


----------



## aalore (Oct 14, 2007)

great tutorial.. thanks


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 29, 2007)

LOVE it! I must try this look.


----------



## victorialin (Nov 12, 2007)

such a greeeeeat job! dramatic but clean! fantastic


----------



## black_crx (Nov 16, 2007)

I LOVE IT!! 

you look a little bit like kate moss.... extremely beautyful & hoooot!!


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 16, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## missnath (Nov 23, 2007)

this is great! u make it looks so easy. i did try to create this look, but the result is different coz i have asian eyes. but i still love how it looks on me.. so thx a lot and looking forward for your next tut


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 8, 2007)

nice, im gonna try this


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful.....Thanks


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 1, 2008)

HoT!!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 4, 2008)

great tut


----------



## breeknee (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats so bold!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 8, 2008)

I am so scared of black eyeshadow/liner but when I see examples like this I just LOVE it! It inspires me and makes me want to give it a try! THANK YOU, you are beautiful


----------



## ChanelLove (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful look!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 7, 2008)

WOW! I wish I could wear black makeup too but I look like a blackmetaldude :/


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 7, 2008)

ooOo, i love the look. great job!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Mar 14, 2008)

i think you look like KATE MOSS by the end of the tutorial! (compliment) brilliant!


----------



## pinupgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

looks so awesome!!!


----------



## pinupgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

greatttt !  thanks for good tut !


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm so trying this, thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_i think you look like KATE MOSS by the end of the tutorial! (compliment) brilliant!_

 


I was thinking the EXACT same thing. You DO look like Kate Moss.You have model features. 

As much as I LOVE Strobe Cream you have made me fall for Revlon Skinlights all over again


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Your whole look is AMAZING!


----------



## lolemily (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, the eyes look great!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 14, 2008)

that's so pretty


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Jun 14, 2008)

Love.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very kewl!


----------



## Viva (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, what a transformation. You look gorgeous!


----------



## andrrea (Mar 29, 2009)

This is an AMAZING tut!!!  You look spectacular!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 30, 2009)

you are beautiful!


----------



## jollystuikie (May 18, 2009)

Fantastic!!


----------



## littlebirdy1 (May 19, 2009)

Love it.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justjaimelyn (May 20, 2009)

Absolutely love this.  I doubt I can pull this off but fab none the less.


----------



## SQUALID (May 26, 2009)

Wow, that's brave! I love your looks babe. Rock on!


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 25, 2009)

That's amazing, i am definitely inspired to try this!


----------



## blackbird (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you! You're beautiful


----------



## x_ladydanger (Aug 30, 2009)

this is great. i love what you did with your skin with the skinlights, looks gorgeous. I don't have any revlon skinlights, its discontinued here now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the eyes look fab!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

The best smokey I've seen around here. You're gorgeous. Very interesting face.


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 2, 2009)

_you look great! _


----------



## ari (Oct 27, 2009)

stunning - you have amazing skin!


----------



## tvbswifey (Nov 10, 2009)

Love it! Thank you!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

awesome. so beautiful!


----------



## Annigje (Dec 7, 2009)

just WOW, I am blown away bu this look


----------



## Annigje (Dec 7, 2009)

just WOW, I am blown away by this look


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Love! I just can't pull this off.


----------



## Tevia (Feb 27, 2012)

This is one of the first makeup tutorials I ever tried.  Although it looks great on you, looking back I think it was probably a bit much to be wearing to school every day, lol. Still, I absolutely loved this tutorial when I first started doing makeup.


----------



## PixieSkull (Mar 17, 2012)

This is why I'm a fan of yours, this is BEAUTIFUL! A nice, matte panda eye. Classic and lovely.


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wows


----------



## owenlove84 (Feb 6, 2013)

OMG! great look..


----------

